# Mineros chilenos



## bondia

Acabo de enterarme de que la tuneladora ha llegado a pocos metros de los mineros atrapados. Deseo de todo corazón acabe pronto, y con fortuna, el calvario de esos hombres. 
¡Mucha suerte, y enhorabuena chilenos!


----------



## Dama de noche

Se supone que hoy los sacan de allí, ojalá sea verdad, que bastante han pasado ya tanto ellos como sus familiares.


----------



## Vanda

Também estou na expectativa. Parece que será hoje!!!!! Tomara que sim!!!! Estamos todos torcendo.

Vou mudar o hilo de vocês para o fórum de Congrat para que outros também participem, vale?!


----------



## bondia

Vanda said:


> Também estou na expectativa. Parece que será hoje!!!!! Tomara que sim!!!! Estamos todos torcendo.
> 
> Vou mudar o hilo de vocês para o fórum de Congrat para que outros também participem, vale?!


 
¡Claro! No se me había ocurrido. ¡Obrigada, Vanda!


----------



## bondia

Acabo de ver esto:
< http://www.bbc.co.uk/go/em/fr/-/news/world-latin-america-11506710 >

y me he emocionado...


----------



## Vampiro

Muchas gracias.
Faltan unos días de trabajo aún, pero los vamos a sacar, a todos.
Siento una felicidad que no puedo describir, y un inmenso orgullo por cómo se ha desarrollado el trabajo de rescate.
En esto han estado los mejores profesionales del país, que en minería es como decir del mundo.  Un gran aplauso y mi agradecimiento para todos ellos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Faltan días aún para el rescate final, pero ahora la esperanza es casi una certeza. Acompaño a Vampiro expresando mi respeto y agradecimiento a los magníficos profesionales y técnicos chilenos que han manejado el rescate, y a los extranjeros que han colaborado en la operación de máquinas altamente especializadas (y no en la dirección del operativo, como curiosamente implican algunas noticias publicadas fuera del país).

Sin embargo, quiero destacar también el estupendo e imborrable ejemplo que nos han dado, a los chilenos y a todo el mundo, esos 33 hombres que han resistido todo este tiempo, sin perder nunca la esperanza, manteniendo una entereza a toda prueba que les ha permitido incluso el lujo de hacer bromas y chistes, y hasta reírse de ellos mismos. Tienen toda mi admiración.


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Sin embargo, quiero destacar también el estupendo e imborrable ejemplo que nos han dado, a los chilenos y a todo el mundo, esos 33 hombres que han resistido todo este tiempo, sin perder nunca la esperanza, manteniendo una entereza a toda prueba que les ha permitido incluso el lujo de hacer bromas y chistes, y hasta reírse de ellos mismos. Tienen toda mi admiración.


 
¡Y la mía, y creo que la de muchísimas personas! 
Yo no podía ver, ni leer, las noticias sobre su situación por la angustia vital que me creaba. Cuando era muy joven, un amigo de mi padre (gerente de la mina más profunda de Inglaterra) nos invitó a visitar el "coal face" (no conozco el nombre en español) donde los hombres trabajan sacando el carbón de la piedra. No olvidaré NUNCA el agobio, el calor, ni la claustrofobia que me ha quedado para el resto de mi vida.
¡Ánimo mineros, que os falta poco, y el mundo de la luz y el aire libre os espera!
Un abrazo
jina


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Jina, thanks for sharing your thoughts with us. I didn't want to say this in my previous message, but I have always been somewhat claustrophobic, and I very much doubt I would have been able to survive keep my sanity down there for more than a couple of hours after knowing for certain the group was indeed buried, and very deep. By the way, I think that "coal face" refers to the veta or vena de carbón (or another mineral).

One memory that has remained burned in my mind. In their first voice contact with the surface, their first question wasn't about their chances of being rescued or anything of the sort. They asked about the team that was leaving the mine immediately before them and immediately before the collapse, which included friends and relatives. And when they were told that they had got out unharmed, they first cheered almost in a chorus, and then they started singing our national anthem. I was watching the scene on the TV, and I wanted and tried to join them in singing, but my throat was so tight that the words and the music never made it to my lips... I was literally frozen, as I could see on the TV than also were all the people actually in the scene.


----------



## Dentellière

Toda mi admiración por esos 33 hombres y por los técnicos, pero también a sus familias que los han apoyado desde "arriba".
Todo va a terminar bien y seguramente esto va a fortalecer a los chilenos que ya han tenido su cuota con el terremoto.

Un abrazo a los chilenos y 
Bon courage !


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Jina, thanks for sharing your thoughts with us. It's my pleasure!
> One memory that has remained burned in my mind. In their first voice contact with the surface, their first question wasn't about their chances of being rescued or anything of the sort. They asked about the team that was leaving the mine immediately before them and immediately before the collapse, which included friends and relatives. And when they were told that they had got out unharmed, they first cheered almost in a chorus, and then they started singing our national anthem. I was watching the scene on the TV, and I wanted and tried to join them in singing, but my throat was so tight that the words and the music never made it to my lips... I was literally frozen, as I could see on the TV than also were all the people actually in the scene.


Just reading your account of that moment has made me weep.
All the best, keep in touch, abrazo fuerte


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Me uno a vuestro homenaje, tienen todo nuestro respeto y nuestra admiración.
¡Ánimo!  queda muy poco


----------



## Aviador

Oldy Nuts, no podrías haber descrito mejor lo que yo mismo sentí en esos momentos. Más de alguna lágrima dejé caer cuando supe que estaban todos vivos y bien. Casualmente venía llegando a Santiago y, de camino a casa, veía a la gente que a casi mil kilómetros de la mina salía a la calle con banderas y tocaba las bocinas de sus automóviles para celebrar.
Después de más de un mes de ese momento, estamos todos esperando salir a celebrar el rescate con éxito de todos ellos.
También es admirable la forma cómo se ha llevado acabo toda la operación San Lorenzo (nombre clave de la operación de rescate), sin dejar ningún detalle al azar, ocupándose de desde la ingeniería al apoyo médico, nutricional, psicológico y espiritual de los atrapados y sus familias ni escatimando en gastos para salvar esas 33 vidas. Una fantástica muestra de organización, inteligencia y profesionalidad. Me hace sentir orgulloso de mi país.
Espero que, como lo anunció hoy el Gobierno, para el miércoles más o menos podamos tenerlos ya en la superficie.

Saludos.


----------



## bondia

Aviador said:


> Espero que, como lo anunció hoy el Gobierno, para el miércoles más o menos podamos tenerlos ya en la superficie.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Somos muchos, algunos como yo en lugares muy lejanos, que esperamos lo mismo. 
Saludos


----------



## swift

En primer lugar, saludo tu iniciativa y me uno a todos ustedes en esta celebración que sólo es la antesala de una mayor cuando logremos ver a los 33 varones que nos han mantenido en vilo.

Eduardo: un saludo especialmente fraterno para ti, y gracias por mantenernos informados. 



bondia said:


> y con fortuna, el calvario de esos hombres.



La ansiedad se acrecienta, sin duda, ante la perspectiva de ser extraídos. Quiera Dios que todos logren reponerse y que sus familias los arropen y les den el apoyo que necesitan.

¡Mucha fortaleza!


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> En primer lugar, saludo tu iniciativa y me uno a todos ustedes en esta celebración que sólo es *la antesala de una mayor* cuando logremos ver a los 33 varones que nos han mantenido en vilo.


 
Me pregunto si podemos hacer un hilo (muy) especial para celebrarlo.. Yo pediría a todos nuestros amigos del WRF un mensaje solidario para ellos, porque creo que van a necesitar un apoyo monumental en los días posteriores al rescate. ¿Cómo se lo hacemos llegar? Ideas, por favor..
abrazos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Jina, el problema es que estos hilos los ve muy poca gente. Éste en particular lo encontré porque lo busqué especialmente por todos lados, extrañado de no encontrar nada en los foros sobre el tema. Y, siendo brutalmente franco, ¿tú crees que a los medios les importaría en este momento saber la existencia de este hilo, que cuenta con 17 mensajes (incluyendo el que estoy escribiendo)?

Lo que de ningún modo debe ser considerado como una crítica a quienes nos han expresado aquí su solidaridad. Todo lo contrario, cada palabra publicada se agradece sinceramente.


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Jina, el problema es que estos hilos los ve muy poca gente. Éste en particular lo encontré porque lo busqué especialmente por todos lados, extrañado de no encontrar nada en los foros sobre el tema. Y, siendo brutalmente franco, ¿tú crees que a los medios les importaría en este momento saber la existencia de este hilo, que cuenta con 17 mensajes (incluyendo el que estoy escribiendo)?
> 
> Lo que de ningún modo debe ser considerado como una crítica a quienes nos han expresado aquí su solidaridad. Todo lo contrario, cada palabra publicada se agradece sinceramente.


 
 Me entristece que no hubieras encontrado nada más que éste hilo que yo abrí en un momento de entusiasmo y, por cierto, en el sitio equivocado. Vanda tuvo el acierto de moverlo hasta aquí para que más personas pudiesen acceder.
En fin, tienes razón. Me conformo con celebrarlo con los amigos aquí presentes, que 18 posts dan para mucho pero, hubiera estado bien


----------



## Vanda

Mas estes 18 aqui estão com a força e a determinação de sentimentos de 180.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Vanda said:


> Mas estes 18 aqui estão com a força e a determinação de sentimentos de 180.



Vanda, eu sei, e agradeço muito.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

bondia said:


> ...
> En fin, tienes razón. Me conformo con celebrarlo con los amigos aquí presentes, que 18 posts dan para mucho pero, hubiera estado bien



Jina, I am certain that if everyone browsing the English-Spanish forums had known of this marvelous initiative of yours, right now we would be well over message number 1000. And if everyone browsing any of the WR forums had known of this thread, we would be well over 10,000 messages. Of course that this would have been great, but the truth is that threads such as this _are_ difficult to discover, in spite of Vanda's great help. So, forget about that sad face. It _has_ been nice and comforting to read the post of non Chileans, and sharing our feelings with them. Thank you for giving us the oportunity to do so.

And wait for the day when they are all out. _Then_ we will have an intimate but intense party here!


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias nuevamente a todos.
Mucho hay para hablar y contar de todo este suceso, detalles técnicos y humanos que no son del todo conocidos. Pero lo verdaderamente importante es que pese a lo grave del accidente nadie salió lastimado.
Con este rescate se está marcando un hito que ojalá nunca sea necesario superar o igualar.  Creo que la seguridad de los trabajadores debe ser primordial, y un valor agregado en cualquier instalación industrial.
Este accidente sucedió por falta de supervisión, y por decisiones un tanto turbias de dejar reabrir una mina que ya había sido clausurada por falta de seguridad.  Esas son las cosas que no pueden repetirse y la enseñanza que nos tiene que quedar.
La mina San José es pequeña y hasta el momento del accidente desconocida (llevo más de veinte años en esto y jamás la había escuchado mencionar), uno más de los tantos "piques" que funcionan bastante al margen de la legalidad y cuyas condiciones no son ni por asomo las mejores.
Respecto de lo que contaba Oldy Nuts, aunque emocionante hasta las lágrimas, la reacción de los mineros al ser encontrados no sorprende tanto a quienes trabajamos en esto, porque el sentido de hermandad y camaradería que desarrollan estos hombres en muy pocas ocupaciones se puede llegar a dar.
Las personas que han estado a cargo del rescate son un orgullo para el país, ingenieros de Codelco (Corporación Nacional del Cobre) en su mayoría, y algunas personas de otras áreas para labores muy específicas.  Geotec, la empresa a cargo de los sondajes, por lo delicado de la situación y por la exactitud que la perforación requería, decidió que para los últimos metros de excavación debía traer a sus mejores empleados, y fue a buscarlos a Afganistán, donde estaban perforando pozos de agua para las tropas; esos son los "gringos" que participaron, tres muchachos de los cuales estaremos eternamente agradecidos.
Yo estoy, como tantas otras veces, actualmente trabajando en una planta minera.  Ni hablar de lo triste que fue la habitual celebración de "Día del Minero" (10 de agosto) este año, cuando habían pasado sólo cuatro días del accidente y aún no se sabía si habían sobrevivientes... un silencio y una pena indescriptibles.
En fin no los aburro más... ahora sólo esperar y seguir trabajando. Ninguna máquina detendrá sus labores hasta que salga el último minero.
Así tiene que ser.
Un abrazo.

Eduardo.
_


----------



## Dentellière

bondia said:


> Me pregunto si podemos hacer un hilo (muy) especial para celebrarlo.. Yo pediría a todos nuestros amigos del WRF un mensaje solidario para ellos, porque creo que van a necesitar un apoyo monumental en los días posteriores al rescate. ¿Cómo se lo hacemos llegar? Ideas, por favor..
> abrazos


 

Bondia:

Lo que se desea con mucha fuerza, llega.
No importa si somos 18 ... o millones.
No importa si ellos lo leen o no.
Lo importante es la fé y el deseo fuerte con que se expresan los sentimientos.
Todo llega. También cuando es anónimo. 

No importa la cantidad, ni lo visual, importa el hecho.

Nos encontraremos celebrando con los 33... aunque cada uno en su casa

Cariños desde Buenos Aires


----------



## eli-chi

Amigos:
Acabo de enterarme de otro suceso extraordinario, que forma parte de esta historia.  estoy temblando de emoción, pero quiero compartirlo ahora mismo con ustedes.  Uno de los mineros norteamericanos que vino a prestar ayuda es sobreviviente de un accidente en el que nueve mineros estuvieron a punto de morir ahogados.  Cuando supo del accidente en Chile avisó a la empresa para la que trabaja, y así la empresa se puso en constacto con el embajador de Chile.  También se puso en campaña para levantar fondos y para una cadena de oración.
Saludos cariñosos.


----------



## swift

Qué bonita historia, Eli. =)


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> So, forget about that sad face. It _has_ been nice and comforting to read the post of non Chileans, and sharing our feelings with them. Thank you for giving us the oportunity to do so.
> And wait for the day when they are all out. _Then_ we will have an intimate but intense party here!


 


Vampiro said:


> Nos encontraremos celebrando con los 33... aunque cada uno en su casa
> Cariños desde Buenos Aires


 
Gracias a todos, thank you all for your replies. Estoy emocionada, I am moved.
I just hope and hope that I will be here to share the celebrations. Will be away from 14th-18th but will make every effort to keep in touch with this thread.
abrazos desde la orilla del Mediterráneo, barrida por los vientos y la lluvia torrencial


----------



## Cintia&Martine

bondia said:


> Me pregunto si podemos hacer un hilo (muy) especial para celebrarlo.. Yo pediría a todos nuestros amigos del WRF un mensaje solidario para ellos, porque creo que van a necesitar un apoyo monumental en los días posteriores al rescate. ¿Cómo se lo hacemos llegar? Ideas, por favor..
> abrazos


Me parece une excelente idea.
¿Quizá algún forero chileno voluntario pueda imprimir esto y mandárselo? 

No veo la hora de que llegue el momento.


----------



## Aviador

Sería genial.
Se me ocurre que la manera más fácil sería hacerles llegar a alguna dirección de correo electrónico el URL de la página de WR explicándoles de qué se trata para que allí pudieran ellos leer los mensajes directamente. ¿Qué dirección de correo electrónico? No sé. ¿Se te ocurre algo, Eduardo?
¿Más ideas?

Saludos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

bondia said:


> Gracias a todos, thank you all for your replies. Estoy emocionada, I am moved.
> I just hope and hope that I will be here to share the celebrations. Will be away from 14th-18th but will make every effort to keep in touch with this thread.
> abrazos desde la orilla del Mediterráneo, barrida por los vientos y la lluvia torrencial



Jina, here is another inside story specially for you.

In the very first days of the tragedy, when nobody knew if the 33 were alive, and the chances of finding them alive looked very slim, two very skilled miners, specialized in rescues, started going down the only ventilation shaft, which at the time looked like the fastest and most safe way of getting down to where they were thought to be. Well, the rock had another collapse, and these two miners spent at least two hours without knowing if they would ever come back to the surface.

Today there is a team of about 30 highly skilled "rescatistas", and only a few of them will go down there in the crucial days. They are really the cream of the cream; half of them are marines with special training in ... I can't recall the English name for it, but in all the medical techniques that may be necessary in such emergencies. So only half of those who finally go down will not be miners, but marines. And, who do you think are in the list of those very selected miners? Yes, you guessed right: those two who almost got killed trying to help those 33 when nobody knew if they were alive or not.

The names of those that will go down will be known at the last minute, for obvious reasons. But the very fact that those two are in the short list of the likely candidates is a story by itself, don't you think so?

To those who believe in a God: please keep on praying that nothing goes wrong, we are so near! To those that don't: please keep your fingers crossed, make knots in your handkerchiefs, and keep on doing whatever you think may have the smallest chance of helping in getting all 33 miners up and alive.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Cintia&Martine said:


> Me parece une excelente idea.
> ¿Quizá algún forero chileno voluntario pueda imprimir esto y mandárselo?
> ...



Me permito discrepar. Una lista de 30 mensajes (incluyendo el que estoy escribiendo), varios de ellos escritos por chilenos, podría dar una idea equivocadísima de la solidaridad de los cientos de miles de personas que participan en estos foros. Otra cosa sería si todos ellos hubieran sabido de la existencia de este hilo. Si hubiera sido así, estoy seguro que este foro tendría decenas de miles de mensajes, en vez de sólo 30.

Sugiero que dejemos este hilo como está: un lugar en que los pocos que nos enteramos de su existencia hemos tenido la oportunidad de compartir nuestros sentimientos. Y en que, espero, podamos celebrar en un par de días más el final feliz que esta epopeya se merece.


----------



## Peón

¡Arriba Chile! Un gran país y una maravillosa gente.Todos hemos sufrido con estos hombre increíbles y su lucha por seguir viviendo. Un ejemplo para todo el mundo.
Desde aquí nuestro cariño, nuestra solidaridad y nuestros mejores deseos para que todo termine bien.


----------



## Vampiro

*Bondia*: Algo pasó con tu quote.  Yo no dije lo que dice que dije.  
*Aviador*: Ni idea  
*Peón*: Muchas gracias, amigazo.  

Saludos.
_


----------



## SDLX Master

Vampiro said:


> *Bondia*: Algo pasó con tu quote. Yo no dije lo que dice que dije.
> *Aviador*: Ni idea
> *Peón*: Muchas gracias, amigazo.
> 
> Saludos.
> _


 
Es en momentos de adversidad cuando más debemos unirnos y ser solidarios de todas las formas posibles, con recursos, mano de obra o con una sincera plegaria. He seguido los acontecimientos gracias a los noticieros y me gustaría compartir contigo que somos muchos quienes por estos lares hemo y seguimos elevando una plegaria al Todopoderoso para que esta pesadilla tenga un categórico final feliz y que esos valientes hombres puedan volver al seno de sus hogares y al lado de todos los suyos. Fuerza Chilenos!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Chile le ha dado un gran ejemplo a todo el mundo, es admirable la solidaridad a toda prueba que han demostrado y el no reparar en esfuerzos para rescatar a su gente.
Estamos con ustedes, tanto los valerosos mineros como un pueblo con alma tan grande merecen con creces un desenlace feliz.
Mis oraciones los acompañan.

P.D. Y un abrazo para ti Vampiro, es un orgullo poder decirte amigo.


----------



## bondia

Acabo de ver por las noticias TV los preparativos del rescate, la preparación física y sicológica de los mineros y lo que representa el viaje hacia el exterior dentro de la cápsula. Han dicho que a lo mejor se retrasa unas 4 horas y por tanto aquí en España serán más o menos las 9 de la mañana. 
Todo se sabrá cuando haya terminado felizmente, pero no puedo dejar de preguntarme una cosa: ¿quien será el último en subir? Imagino los momentos que pasará sólo allá abajo.
No sé si dormiré esta noche..
abrazos

PD Oldy Nuts, ya no me quedan dedos por cruzar, ni pañuelos sin nudo


----------



## swift

Según lo que acabo de escuchar en TV Chile, el último en subir será uno de los rescatistas.


----------



## Vampiro

De los mineros el último en salir será el jefe de turno, como corresponde.
Pero todo son meras especulaciones, sujetas a variaciones de acuerdo a lo que decidan los rescatistas que bajarán a apoyarlos; en total cuatro, dos mineros y dos comandos de la Armada.   Ellos evaluarán al personal y decidirán quién realmente debe salir primero, por ahora es sólo una lista de nombres basada en antecedentes, la palabra final será la de los paramédicos.
La salida está programada de la siguiente manera (ya lo habrán visto en las noticias): primero cuatro mineros con experiencia y en buen estado físico, esto permitirá evaluar las condiciones de la salida, hacer mediciones, monitoreos durante el trayecto, etc, ellos serán los encargados de entregar información muy valiosa, no olvidemos que los que están atrapados no son turistas, sino verdaderos profesionales; luego, una vez que esté claro cómo se comportan los equipos y las personas en el traslado, saldrán los que tienen más riesgos o problemas de salud, para dejar finalmente paso al resto, a los que estén en mejores condiciones.
Pero, ya está dicho, los paramédicos decidirán una vez que estén abajo.
El último en salir será alguno de los rescatistas, quien será el encargado de apagar la luz y ponerle punto final a esta tragedia.
 
(Gracias por tu comentario, Tampi… pero no creo que sea para tanto, jé, el privilegio es mío de contar con tan buenas amigos en este foro.  Gracias a ti también, Roger, un gusto saludarte)
_


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Según las noticias y comentarios que he estado escuchando esta mañana, los más experimentados de los mineros se están disputando amistosamente entre ellos el privilegio de ser el último en salir. Sin embargo, parece ser que todos piensan que el que tiene el mejor derecho es el jefe del grupo. Él fue el que los mantuvo organizados, les racionó estrictamente la poca comida que tenían, y les mantuvo el ánimo en alto durante esos 17 días que pasaron sepultados sin que el resto del mundo supiera siquiera si estaban con vida. Y, aparentemente, se siente con la obligación de entregar formalmente el mando después que salga el último, aunque será algo totalmente simbólico, ya que la mina no volverá a funcionar. Es decir, un poco como el capitán del buque, que debe ser el último en abandonar la nave en caso de un naufragio. Por cierto, es posible que permanezca un rescatista para facilitarle la salida, pero él quiere ser el último de los mineros en salir.

También hay noticias, aún no confirmadas oficialmente, que hay posibilidades que el rescate se inicie algunas horas antes de lo previsto. Sin embargo, el sentimiento de los familiares que los esperan es que unas horas o días antes o después no tiene a estas alturas la menor importancia. Todos los que han sido entrevistados en las últimas horas lo han expresado así, añadiendo que lo único que realmente les interesa es que los 33 logren salir, no importándoles tampoco en qué orden salen.

Vampiro se me adelantó mientras estaba escribiendo. Sí, tiene razón, los que decidirán caso a caso el orden de salida serán los cuatro rescatistas que bajen antes que suba el primero de los mineros.


----------



## Señor K

Si no hubiera sido porque Vampiro me lo señaló, no hubiera dado ni por si acaso con este hilo.

Esperemos que todo salga bien, ya todos están prácticamente sin uñas y esperando lo que ya son las últimas horas.

Personalmente, lo único que espero (bueno, aparte de que el operativo salga bien) es que los medios de comunicación los dejen tranquilos. Sé que la expectación y el deseo de la gente es verlos, pero yo creo que lo que menos quieren hacer ellos es que los apunten con cámaras, flashes y otros.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Señor K said:


> ...
> Personalmente, lo único que espero (bueno, aparte de que el operativo salga bien) es que los medios de comunicación los dejen tranquilos. Sé que la expectación y el deseo de la gente es verlos, pero yo creo que lo que menos quieren hacer ellos es que los apunten con cámaras, flashes y otros.



Hay una petición hecha por los propios mineros para que les den al menos unas horas de intimidad cuando salgan. Me parecería indigno e inhumano que no se las dieran. Ojalá que la avidez de los agentes de los medios informativos haga una excepción en este caso, y los respeten.

Agregado: aunque se dice que allá arriba hay en este momento más personal de los medios (de todo el mundo) que familiares de los mineros...


----------



## Señor K

Es bueno saberlo... gracias, Oldy.


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Agregado: aunque se dice que allá arriba hay en este momento más personal de los medios (de todo el mundo) que familiares de los mineros...


 
En TV Española han dicho que 2000 periodistas


----------



## bondia

Meanwhile, Alejandro Pino, a journalist who has been in daily contact with the miners and advising them on handling interviews, revealed that he had been helping them prepare a speech.
"I asked them to give me just one word and with that word I would show them how to create a speech," he said.
"It was just a try, so I can repeat to you what happened because I was touched by it and they were touched by it too, not because I made the speech but because the word they chose to start with was extraordinary: it was 'comradeship'."

Acabo de leer esto en la BBC


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Último reporte oficial de hace unos minutos:

Se espera iniciar la operación rescate dentro del último cuarto del día de hoy, con pruebas finales que deberían demorar un par de horas. Aunque no quieren aventurar horas concretas, dicen estar haciendo esfuerzos por terminar el día (24:00 horas) con al menos un minero fuera. Y que se espera que, de andar todo bien, la operación completa demore unas 48 horas.


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Último reporte oficial de hace unos minutos:
> 
> Se espera iniciar la operación rescate dentro del último cuarto del día de hoy, con pruebas finales que deberían demorar un par de horas. Aunque no quieren aventurar horas concretas, dicen estar haciendo esfuerzos por terminar el día (24:00 horas) con al menos un minero fuera. Y que se espera que, de andar todo bien, la operación completa demore unas 48 horas.


 
Gracias por mantenernos informados, amigo. Aquí, bajo una lluvia incesante (hoy llevamos casi 100 lts x m2), yo a mi vez mantengo informadas a otras personas. Hasta luego


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hace pocos minutos se ha confirmado oficialmente que la operación de rescate se iniciará a las 20:00 hora local;  es decir, en poco menos de dos horas más. De no haber dificultades inesperadas, los 33 deberían estar afuera entre 24 y 48 horas después. Todos estamos rogando que esta epopeya tenga el final feliz que merece.


----------



## romarsan

Oldy Nuts said:


> Hace pocos minutos se ha confirmado oficialmente que la operación de rescate se iniciará a las 20:00 hora local;  es decir, en poco menos de dos horas más. De no haber dificultades inesperadas, los 33 deberían estar afuera entre 24 y 48 horas después. Todos estamos rogando que esta epopeya tenga el final feliz que merece.



Lo tendrá Oldy y lo celebraremos juntos.
¡Ánimo! ya queda poco.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Lo siento, el inicio de la operación no será a las 20:00 como se publicó erróneamente como noticia oficial (y yo creí). El ministro de minería está hablando en este momento de alrededor de las 22:00.


----------



## didakticos

A lot of people around here is taking more care of the baseball game tonight. But you can be sure that at least there is one person following very close whatever is happening there. Good luck to the 33!

Mucha gente por aquí está más preocupada por el juego de beisbol de esta noche. Pero pueden estar seguros que al menos hay una persona que está siguiendo con gran atención lo que está pasando por allá. ¡Buena suerte para los 33!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Gracias, didakticos aunque, a pesar de mi edad y mis experiencias, todavía tengo suficiente confianza en la raza humana como para creer que no eres el único.


----------



## didakticos

Entiendo Oldy. Lo que quería decir es que el equipo del pueblo está  jugando esta noche (_The Tampa Bay Rays_) para ver si ganan la Liga  Nacional y mucha gente por aquí está siguiendo el juego muy de cerca.  Pero supongo que no seré el único en el pueblo al que no le guste el  _beis_ y que tenga su atención enfocada en el sur . No tengo tele, pero estoy siguiendo el rescate en vivo a través de la Internet. ¡Mucha suerte!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hace un par de minutos partió hacia abajo el primer rescatista. Si todo anda bien, en el viaje de vuelta vendrá el segundo minero en la escala de mando de los que están abajo, ya que se requiere alguien de mucha experiencia para que informe las condiciones del ducto y la salida. Hasta ahora, el primero de mando será el último en subir: el capitán es el último en abandonar la nave.


----------



## didakticos

*¡Qué alegría! ¡Animo para los que faltan!
¡Muchas felicidades Chile!*​


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Tal vez mi mensaje anterior resultó un poco confuso, por la emoción del momento. El minero que *acaba de llegar arriba* es el primero en subir. Es también el segundo en la jerarquía de mando del grupo, y se le eligió para ser el primero en subir precisamente por su amplia experiencia.

Alegría y alivio indescriptibles entre sus familiares, en todo el equipo que se sacó la cresta trabajando para sacarlos, y en las autoridades. El presidente Piñera se las jugó desde el principio por sacarlos, en contra de lo que aconsejaban sus asesores, y éso es algo que merece respeto independientemente de que uno haya votado por él o no. Pero en este momento no corresponden consideraciones políticas, sólo la gran alegría de que hasta ahora la operación rescate está siendo un éxito. Y el gran deseo de que ningún contratiempo inesperado empañe este impactante rescate.

En este momento está partiendo hacia abajo el segundo rescatista, esta vez uno de los enfermeros de la Armada. Y de vuelta vendrá el segundo minero, también experto, que fue quien bailó una cueca en torno a la bandera para el día de nuestra independencia/bicentenario, el 18 de Septiembre.


----------



## Dentellière

Acabo de verlo por televisión. Me conmovió muchísimo la bajada del primer rescatista. ¡Valoro su coraje! Y... sin palabras la salida el primer minero.

Es increíble la unión en la adversidad...

Un abrazo a todos los chilenos desde Buenos Aires


----------



## colombo-aussie

La mejor de la suerte para los mineros de la mina San josé. Solo Dios sabe que estarán bien.

Saludos a mis amigos chilenos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Desgraciadamente, es muy tarde y tengo que trabajar mañana, así que me quedaré sin saber por varias horas cómo sigue la historia.

Muchas gracias a todos los que nos han expresado su apoyo.


----------



## duvija

Hace media hora ya salió el primero.


----------



## swift

Lo que me encanta del 12 de octubre es que ya tenemos una razón valedera para recordarlo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Acabo de ver salir la salida de la cápsula y con ella el tercer minero. Mi admiración y respeto a quienes han aportado lo mejor de la técnica y de la profesión para realizar el rescate, a los hombres que han estado encerrados tanto tiempo y con tanto ánimo, y a sus familas que han conservado la entereza y la confianza en medida admirable. Las autoridades han actuado con decisión y sin escatimar recursos. En conjunto nos han dado una admirable lección. Doy gracias a Dios por este feliz resultado, que espero culmine con la salida del jefe de turno, Luis Urzúa.


----------



## swift

Mis estudiantes estaban muy ansiosos por que se terminara la clase para ver la transmisión de la salida de los mineros. Los costarricenses se han interesado mucho en el rescate; hay un periodista costarricense en Chile.

Y acabo de ver por TV Chile la salida de Carlos Mamani, el cuarto minero.


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> *Lo que me encanta del 12 de octubre es que ya tenemos una razón valedera para recordarlo.*



* *


Acabo de ver subir el cuarto minero.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

También he visto al cuarto minero, un boliviano. Honra a los chilenos que no hayan hecho distinciones. 
Ya falta menos. Poco más de un día.


----------



## swift

Y ahora Jimmy Sánchez, señoras y señores. Un joven de 19 años.


----------



## Namarne

swift said:


> Lo que me encanta del 12 de octubre es que ya tenemos una razón valedera para recordarlo.


En verdad, qué día tan bonito, estoy viéndolo desde el trabajo (ejem, ejem) y estoy alucinando. Muchas felicidades.
(Además acabo de enterarme por ustedes, es que son lo más, amigos).


----------



## Dama de noche

Es muy difícil no emocionarse viendo esto (se me saltan las lágrimas).


----------



## swift

Osmán Araya, el *quinto *rescatado. =)


----------



## swift

A las siete horas de iniciadas las operaciones de rescate, José Ojeda (el autor del mensaje de los 33) es extraído.


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> A las siete horas de iniciadas las operaciones de rescate, José Ojeda (el autor del mensaje de los 33) es extraído.


 
Creo que estoy más nerviosa ahora que cuando empezó el rescate..
Me desperté sobre las 0530 hora española y no pude resistir la tentación de entrar aquí. En medio de (otra) tormenta eléctrica y (otro) diluvio, tuve la alegría de ver el post de Oldy.
Me ha sorprendido (y mucho) el aspecto de los hombres. Cuando vimos a la hora del desayuno el primero en salir, no me podía creer que fuera uno de los mineros. Qué fortaleza. La palabra _admiración_ se queda corta.
Queda mucho por hacer, pero vamos bien. 
(Tengo los dedos entumecidos de tanto estar cruzados)


----------



## swift

Sí, los muchachos se ven cansados. Pero sin duda recibirán la atención necesaria. =)

Acaba de salir Claudio Yáñez, el octavo rescatado.


----------



## frida-nc

Me ha cautivado también, asi que fue pegada ayer a Univisión en la casa de mis amigos.  Qué alegría nos da ver este rescate exitoso. Estamos todos con ellos en la emoción de las reuniones familiares.


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> Sí, los muchachos se ven cansados. Pero sin duda recibirán la atención necesaria. =)


 
Pués yo pensaba que saldrían más demacrados. Supongo que la eufória (y el valor) hace sacar fuerzas de donde no las hay.


----------



## Vanda

Quando fui me deitar ontem, o primeiro mineiro ainda não havia subido. Agora, vendo as imagens na TV, estou chorando! Mário Gomes está saindo neste minuto!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Ya de vuelta (esta mañana me quedé dormido), me encuentro con que acaba de llegar arriba el décimo minero rescatado. Increíble el ánimo y el coraje que han demostrado al salir.

Mi admiración a todos los que han colaborado en este maravilloso rescate. Sobre todo a esas decenas (¿o cientos?) que lo han hecho en forma anónima, sin figurar en los medios, sin pedir nada. Sus nombres y rostros deberían quedar grabados en bronce.


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Ya de vuelta (esta mañana me quedé dormido), me encuentro con que acaba de llegar arriba el décimo minero rescatado. *Alex Vega*
> Increíble el ánimo y el coraje que han demostrado al salir. *Si, no tengo palabras, ver un post mio anterior, cuando ví salir el primero*
> 
> Mi admiración a todos los que han colaborado en este maravilloso rescate. Sobre todo a esas decenas (¿o cientos?) que lo han hecho en forma anónima, sin figurar en los medios, sin pedir nada. Sus nombres y rostros deberían quedar grabados en bronce.


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.
Como todos los chilenos vine con sueño a trabajar hoy.  Me quedé hasta tarde viendo cómo se iniciaba la etapa final del rescate.
No recuerdo imágenes más emocionantes.
Un orgullo haber nacido en este país y formar parte de esta profesión.
Los muchachos se portaron como esperaba, con entereza, con buen humor, con solidaridad, peleándose el derecho a ser el último en salir.  Recibieron la cápsula con calma, organizadamente, como debe ser cuando se cumplen protocolos de seguridad.
La aparición de la cápsula en las profundidades se me quedará grabada en la retina para siempre, así como la salida del primer minero, que más parecía venir de una excursión a la montaña que haber estado casi 70 días bajo tierra.
Es un día muy feliz para todos, pese a las nubes, la bruma y el frío.
Ya falta muy poco para que todos estén afuera.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## bondia

Vampiro said:


> No recuerdo imágenes más emocionantes. *Ní yo*
> La aparición de la cápsula en las profundidades se me quedará grabada en la retina para siempre, así como la salida del primer minero, que más parecía venir de una excursión a la montaña que haber estado casi 70 días bajo tierra. *Si, pensé lo mismo*
> Es un día muy feliz para todos, pese a las nubes, la bruma y el frío. *Y acá, pese a la lluvia torrencial*
> Ya falta muy poco para que todos estén afuera.
> Un abrazo. *Igualmente*
> _
> [/QUOTE


----------



## mirx

Enhorabuena a todos esos héroes y que nos sirva a los demás como una gran lección de vita que nos han dado al mundo. Una cátedra de valor, de perseverancia, de este instinto indescriptible de supervivencia, de camaradería, de ganas de vivir y de aferrarse a la vida.

Lo feliz que estoy por ellos supera por mucho la ansiedad que setí hace más de un mes que me enteré de la tragedia.

Un beso y un abrazo a todos si alguno lo llega a leer.
Mirx.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Acaba de salir el número 13; van quedando sólo 20. La mezcla de alegría, orgullo, y tensión no me permite trabajar normalmente.

¡Qué bueno sentir el apoyo de todos ustedes!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Felicidades.
Ejemplo de solidaridad -incluso internacional-, pericia, tecnología al servicio de la Humanidad, valor, apoyo incondicional de las autoridades, que para eso están. 
¡Vaya ejemplo!

(En México, los cadáveres de 70 mineros de Pasta de Conchos siguen ahí, y seguirán... los deudos siguen mendigando las indemnizaciones)


----------



## Vanda

16o!!! Yayyy!!!! Como mulher não posso deixar de reparar em detalhes. Quando a câmera mostra de perto, seja os mineiros seja os familiares dos mineiros, conforme bate a luz, o brilho do cabelo daqueles (a maioria, todos?) que são descendentes dos nativos indígenas, os cabelos têm um brilho de fazer inveja em qualquer um! 
E eu não consigo deixar de chorar como manteiga derretida cada vez que um deles chega!


----------



## bondia

Vanda said:


> E eu não consigo deixar de chorar como manteiga derretida cada vez que um deles chega!


 
Aquí, idem. Entre las lluvias y las lágrimas, ¡vamos _apañaos!_


----------



## swift

Lo maravilloso de este hilo es que puedo mantenerme informado.  (Estoy en el trabajo...)

Ya prácticamente la mitad de los hombres fuera. Qué alegría que el rescate siga con brío.


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> Lo maravilloso de este hilo es que puedo mantenerme informado.


 
SI. Como he explicado en mi post #69 (justo los días que han estado bajo tierra), me he podido enterar de la situación a las 5.30 de la madrugada. Y, ¿qué mejor que enterarte de una noticia así por un amigo en lugar de las cadenas de TV?


----------



## Rayines

swift said:


> ...............................................Ya prácticamente la mitad de los hombres fuera. Qué alegría que el rescate siga con brío.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

swift said:


> Lo maravilloso de este hilo es que puedo mantenerme informado.  (Estoy en el trabajo...)
> 
> Ya prácticamente la mitad de los hombres fuera. Qué alegría que el rescate siga con brío.



He estado publicando pequeñas noticias y detalles precisamente pensando en quienes puedan estar en tu situación. Me alegro saber que sirven al menos para uno.

Estamos a minutos de que salga el número 17. Tuve que estar desconectado como una hora, así que no estoy seguro si es éste o el anterior, pero uno de estos mineros lleva con ésta tres veces atrapado en derrumbes en minas subterráneas. Pero ha vuelto a trabajar en lo mismo porque le gusta. Está por verse si su esposa le permitirá exponerse a una cuarta.

En la zona el sol está pegando muy fuerte, especialmente hoy, y los periodistas que están cubriendo la noticia han tenido que llenarse de bloqueador solar. Claro que la temperatura se cae al subterráneo una vez que se pone el sol.

Interrumpo: en este minuto ya salió el número 17, y sí, es él el que ha estado atrapado tres veces.

Otra anécdota. Durante los 69 días, los pescadores artesanales del puerto de Caldera (el más próximo a la mina) habían venido tres veces con pescado fresco, que han cocinado ellos mismos para alimentar a quienes estaban en el campamento Esperanza. Hoy están también friendo y regalando pescado, pero esta vez obsequiado por pescadores artesanales del sur.


----------



## swift

Yo pasé la noche pegado a TV Chile, pero a eso de las 4.30 de la madrugada de hoy mi cuerpo pedía descanso.  Gracias por mantenernos informados, de veras.

Anoche estaba tan emocionado que también me fallaron las cuentas un par de veces.

Qué bueno saber que hay muestras tan hermosas de solidaridad y cooperación desinteresada. En verdad, no dejan de admirarme los chilenos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Felicidades a Chile y a todo el mundo. Este rescate es una de las cosas más lindas que he visto.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Después de una media hora de mantenimiento efectuado a la cápsula, ya está subiendo el minero número 18. ACABA DE LLEGAR ARRIBA. Es primo del que será el siguiente en subir. Su esposa lo espera con una carta que le mandó él desde abajo, en que le prometió que si volvía a la superficie, se iba a casar con ella por la iglesia, cosa que se había negado a hacer por años. Mientras lo sacaban de la cápsula, el ministro de minería le recordó jocosamente su promesa, y lo volvió a hacer cuando ya lo llevaban al triage.

No sé si esta noticia salió al exterior. El segundo minero en salir lo hizo con toda clase de muestras de júbilo, incluyendo gritos. Pero lo mejor de todo es que traía una pequeña mochila con piedras cuidadosamente seleccionadas por él, y que repartió como obsequios a las autoridades presentes, empezando por el Presidente y el ministro de minería.


----------



## Namarne

Yo también agradezco tus comentarios, Oldy Nuts, es como poder vivir y compartir la emoción con alguien de _allá_.


----------



## Vanda

Old Nuts, temos um canal de TV que está desde ontem reportando ao vivo o resgate, todos os detalhes. Só perco quando tenho que sair um pouco. sim, vi tudo, as pedras que o 2o. trouxe e que desde a recepção dele com aquele grito ''de guerra'' dos mineiros, todos os outros estão sendo recebidos com o mesmo grito de ''guerra''. O 20o. acabou de ser encaminhado para os cuidados médicos. Graças a Deus! Faltam poucos agora!


----------



## didakticos

Me habían recomendado no mirar las noticias ni temprano en la mañana, ni tarde en la noche y había seguido el consejo al pie de la letra hasta anoche. Me fui a acostar cerca de la medianoche, pero no sin ver como había sido rescatado el primer minero. Y lo primero que hice esta mañana fue chequear las noticias para ver cuántos habían sido rescatados hasta ese momento. En un mundo que no nos ofrece muchas buenas noticias para celebrar creo que este es un recreo: cada nuevo minero rescatado es una celebración.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Vanda, na maioría dos casos, quando faltam poucos metros para a cápsula sair, alguém grita "¿Cómo vienes, XX?", e o mineiro grita alguma das muitas variantes de "¡Muy bien!".

Te pido que perdones el olvidado portunhol de este chileno, pero creo que el intento vale. Y ya son 22 los rescatados...


----------



## Vanda

Non, non... es un grito de los mineros. Tiene un montone de 'ti ti' o algo parecido.


----------



## swift

Tal vez Eduardo nos pueda grabar un alarido y adjuntarlo a este hilo. 

El número 23 va para afuera.


----------



## Vanda

Ti ti ti .... (blablabla)... de Chile!


----------



## mirx

Vanda said:


> Ti ti ti .... (blablabla)... de Chile!


 
Chi, chi chi, le, le, le.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Vanda, no te estaba corrigiendo, sino que dando información adicional que probablemente no se percibe en las transmisiones por la TV. Lo que tú dices es correcto: el "grito de batalla" que tú mencionas es de uso universal en Chile, y empieza con "Chi, chi chi; ele é" (Chile), y se termina con lo que sea apropiado a la ocasión. No me he fijado en este caso específico, pero podría ser "los mineros de Chile".

Lo que yo contaba es otra cosa: cuando se calcula que el minero ya está al alcance de la voz, alguien le grita preguntándole cómo viene, cómo se siente. Y el que está en la cápsula responde su versión de "muy bien". 

Y ya van 23...

Mix tiene razón: puede ser "ele é" como dije yo, o "le, le, le" como dice él.


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> Tal vez Eduardo nos pueda grabar un alarido y adjuntarlo a este hilo.
> 
> El número 23 va para afuera.


 
De aquí poco rato me tengo que acostar ya que mañana por la mañana salgo de viaje. Espero volver a este hilo el viernes, *y que todas las noticias sigan siendo buenas*. 

¡Me apunto al alarido!
!Cuánta alegría me habéis dado hoy!
abrazos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si alguien quiere ver el rescate en vivo, el Terra de Brasil está transmitiendo la tele de Chile aqui.


----------



## Vanda

> Chi, chi chi; ele é" (Chile), y se termina con lo que sea apropiado a la ocasión. No me he fijado en este caso específico, pero podría ser "los mineros de Chile".



ahhhh... agora entendi!!! Não havia conseguido perceber as palavras que diziam! É isso mesmo!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Acaba de salir el número 25, hermano del primero en ser rescatado.


----------



## la_machy

Como ando de vacaciones por mi tierra casi no había entrado al foro y no había visto este hilo, pero he estado pendiente en la tele y me dió mucha emoción ayer cuando vi que iban a iniciar el rescate, y acabo de ver que ya van ¡¡25!!
Felicidades al pueblo chileno, una vez más han demostrado su solidaridad y su grandeza.


----------



## Vanda

O mundo tira o chapéu para a tecnologia e especialização dos chilenos em resgate de minas! A TV diz que todo um manual de procedimentos de resgate será escrito baseado neste episódio.


----------



## swift

Sería muy emocionante poder traducirlo, ¿no les parece?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Y ya son 26. Y ante los elogios que generosamente nos escriben, repito y suscribo una frase que dijo esta tarde la esposa de nuestro Presidente: los chilenos tenemos motivos para sentirnos "humildemente orgullosos".


----------



## duvija

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Acabo de ver salir la salida de la cápsula y con ella el tercer minero. Mi admiración y respeto a quienes han aportado lo mejor de la técnica y de la profesión para realizar el rescate, a los hombres que han estado encerrados tanto tiempo y con tanto ánimo, y a sus familas que han conservado la entereza y la confianza en medida admirable. Las autoridades han actuado con decisión y sin escatimar recursos. En conjunto nos han dado una admirable lección. Doy gracias a Dios por este feliz resultado, que espero culmine con la salida del jefe de turno, Luis Urzúa.


 

Ya vi salir al número 25. Por supuesto, acá en la tele, mostraron a uno muy sorprendido, porque no lo estaba esperando afuera la esposa sino la amante, que tenía desde hacía muchos años. Por lo menos esas cosas duran. Y por aquí se empeñan en hacérnoslas saber.


----------



## Vampiro

Vanda said:


> ahhhh... agora entendi!!! Não havia conseguido perceber as palavras que diziam! É isso mesmo!


Poz... claro que sí:
"Chi-chi-chi-le-le-le... los mineros de Chile"
La otra versión, (más larga) es:
"C"-"h"-"i"... Chi... "l"-"e"... le, chi-chi-chi-le-le-le... etc.
Ese grito se ha usado desde que Chile es Chile, creo yo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Oldy Nuts

duvija said:


> Ya vi salir al número 25. Por supuesto, acá en la tele, mostraron a uno muy sorprendido, porque no lo estaba esperando afuera la esposa sino la amante, que tenía desde hacía muchos años. Por lo menos esas cosas duran. Y por aquí se empeñan en hacérnoslas saber.



A Yonni Barrios lo espera un bonito problema. Entiendo que no vivía con su esposa; y ésta no quiso estar presente en su rescate si iba a estar presente la amante...

Y ya son 27...


----------



## didakticos

Anoche y hoy he estado viendo el rescate en vivo por la internet a  través de CNN (Edición Internacional).  Al menos tienen *SOLAMENTE* el sonido en vivo  y no llegan las noticias mediatizadas por l@s "periodistas". Ya van 27,  sólo faltan 6 (aparte de los dos rescatistas que mandaron abajo al  principio). Está tomando menos tiempo que el que había calculado.  ¡Suerte y arriba Chile!


----------



## Dentellière

didakticos said:


> Anoche y hoy he estado viendo el rescate en vivo por la internet a través de CNN (Edición Internacional). Al menos tienen *SOLAMENTE* el sonido en vivo y no llegan las noticias mediatizadas por l@s "periodistas". Ya van 27, sólo faltan 6 (aparte de los dos rescatistas que mandaron abajo al principio). Está tomando menos tiempo que el que había calculado. ¡Suerte y* arriba* Chile!


 
¡Nunca mejor aplicada esta palabra de estímulo !
¡*Arriba* Chile !


----------



## swift

Oui, c'est le cas de le dire.  

A bas la capsule, sortez les mineurs !

¡Afuera los mineros!


----------



## didakticos

Desafortunadamente tengo un compromiso ineludible e impostergable esta  noche y es muy probable que me pierda la oportunidad de ver en vivo la  salida del último minero cuando esta ocurra . ¡Saludes de mi parte para él, para todos los mineros y para todo Chile!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Emocionante el Chi, chi, chi, le, le, le. ¡Los mineros de Chilé! {sic}

Ya casi salen todos...


----------



## swift

Decile a Marta que hoy no podés verla. 

Yo tampoco voy a poder verlo esta noche. Pero espero ver la transmisión en diferido más tarde.


----------



## Flaminius

Only three more to rescue.  Everyone will be on the ground and back among us till 10 o'clock PM local time!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Flaminius said:


> Only three more to rescue.  Everyone will be on the ground and back among us till 10 o'clock PM local time!



Well, most probably all the miners will (only two to rescue now), but there are also six "rescatistas" to take out. And apparently the first one to go down will be the last one to return.


----------



## swift

Dos. Acaba de ser rescatado Pedro Cortez, hace pocos minutos. Me encantó ver el rostro de su hijita.


----------



## Pinairun

¡Venga, chicos, no se rindan! Que esto es como un parto múltiple. ¡Solo falta ya el último empujón!

Benditas sean todas las personas que con su trabajo, cualquiera que haya sido, han contribuido a que estos hombres salgan de la profundidad de la mina.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Acaba de salir el penúltimo... Ariel Ticona.
Parto de 33, sí.

Me sorprende cómo todo está saliendo a pedir de boca.

Toquemos madera.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Falta Luis Urzúa... el capitán del barco... ya pronto.


----------



## mirx

Oh my god, oh my god!!!!


----------



## mirx

On his way up.


----------



## Calambur

Llegó, llegó... ¡qué maravilla!

*¡Felicitaciones, pueblo y gobierno chileno!*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ahí viene subiendo... ya está aquí.

¡Ya llegó!

Felicidades a todos.

Como para reconciliarse con la vida de tanta pesadumbre.

¡Bravo!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No tiene tanto de sorprendente; es sólo un ejemplo de lo que se puede conseguir con una excelente y cuidadosa planificación en que se consideraron hasta los últimos detalles. Y de la voluntad y dedicación de los cientos de participantes de hacer cada uno su parte sin cometer errores.


----------



## mirx

Speechless, I am so happy and so very excited right now. Camp Hope didn't let us down.  Aguante Chile, como dicen por allá.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues venga, no _sorpendente_... ¡INCREÍBLE! ¡FANTÁSTICO! ¡EMOCIONANTE!

Hasta mañana.


----------



## Pinairun

¡No se olviden de sacar a los rescatadores!


----------



## frida-nc

Mis sinceras felicitaciones y enhorabuenas a todo el pueblo chileno y a todos los que lo apoyaban en este rescate "del siglo."


----------



## duvija

ya salió el último, todos bien y hay gran alboroto (en todo el mundo)


----------



## Moritzchen

Ya está gracias a Dios, hoy somos todos un poco chilenos y como tales les invito a que me acompañen en un ¡VIVA CHILE, MIERDA!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> Ya está gracias a Dios, hoy somos todos un poco chilenos y como tales les invito a que me acompañen en un ¡VIVA CHILE, MIERDA!



La respuesta a esa invocación es un gran ¡¡¡VIVAAA!!!  a coro, en que  estoy cierto que hay muchísimos que se me unen a gritarlo...

Muchísimas gracias a todos los que nos acompañaron y nos apoyaron en los momentos inciertos y difíciles.

"Humildemente orgulloso". Y muy feliz.


----------



## swift

Chile hoy no es el mismo. Los mineros tampoco.

Palabras certeras del presidente Piñera.


----------



## Mate

Yo también me sumo al grito: ¡que viva la hazaña chilena! ¡Viva Chile, mierda!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Chi-Chi-le-le

¡ Viva Chile !


----------



## swift

A mí la mierda no me gusta, así que con gusto grito: 

¡Viva Chile, carajo!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Swift, lo que pasa es que "¡Viva Chile, mierda!" se puede considerar como un grito nacional, al cual se responde "¡Vivaaa!" en coro... El "mierda" se usa simplemente para reforzar la exclamación y darle más énfasis.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Oldy Nuts said:


> Swift, lo que pasa es que "¡Viva Chile, mierda!" se puede considerar como un grito nacional, al cual se responde "¡Vivaaa!" en coro... El "mierda" se usa simplemente para reforzar la exclamación y darle más énfasis.


 
Tout comme en français :

Vive le Chili, meeeerde !!!!

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Sí, ya lo sé. Es sólo que a mí me sale más natural "carajo".


----------



## Aviador

¡Qué felicidad! ¡Qué orgullo! ¡Ya están todos fuera!
Acabo de salir de mi fascinación y ahora sí soy capaz de escribir algo más o menos coherente. Como hipnotizado, no podía dejar de mirar en la televisión la conclusión con éxito del rescate (sólo ahora me doy cuenta de que tengo hambre).
Lo que siento ahora es una mezcla de alegría, orgullo, excitación y ganas de reflexionar sobre todo lo que esta experiencia nos deja a los chilenos. Ojalá que saquemos de esto algo positivo y lecciones para aprender. Estos mineros y todos los que participaron en su rescate nos dieron una lección de cómo se deben hacer las cosas cuando más importa. Vivo en un mundillo en el que la planificación, la atención a los detalles, el apego a los protocolos, las normas, la correcta aplicación del liderazgo y la profesionalidad son las cosas que lo matienen a uno vivo, pero estos mineros y sus rescatistas me dejaron sin palabras. ¡Son lo máximo! Una operación llevada a cabo en forma admirable e impecable.

Ahora voy a prepararme un pisco sour (o dos) para celebrar.
¡Vivan Chile y sus mineros!


----------



## swift

¿Un pisco peruano? 

Con gusto te acompaño. Pero a falta de pisco beberé un mojito . [Lo que tengo a mano. ]


----------



## Aviador

swift said:


> ¿Un pisco peruano?  [...]


¿Por qué no? Es muy bueno también, pero esta noche va a ser uno chileno.



swift said:


> [...]
> Con gusto te acompaño. Pero a falta de pisco beberé un mojito . [Lo que tengo a mano. ]


Buena elección.

Salud.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo estoy sin palabras, que no es poco.
Simplemente *GRACIAS*.
Gracias a todos.
Más orgulloso que nunca de ser chileno y de contar con estos profesionales en el país.
Que nunca más pase algo así; que nunca, en ninguna parte del mundo, un trabajador y su familia tengan que pasar por algo así.
Un enorme abrazo para todos.
_


----------



## Calambur

¡Sin palabras!
¡Qué pueblo, por dios! Así da gusto.
Felicitaciones a todos.


----------



## chamyto

Desde el otro lado del charco, les deseo lo mejor a esos mineros y que no vuelvan a suceder cosas como estas en más lugares del mundo.


----------



## Aviador

chamyto said:


> Desde el otro lado del charco, les deseo lo mejor a esos mineros y que no vuelvan a suceder cosas como estas en más lugares del mundo.


Amén. Esta es una de las lecciones que tenemos que aprender.

Saludos.


----------



## ajo fresco

¡Felicitaciones desde California a todos!   
Para celebrar, tomo un cafecito con Baileys.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

chamyto said:


> ...y que no vuelvan a suceder cosas como estas en más lugares del mundo.



Y puede que en Chile haya esperanzas: nuestro Presidente prometió una revisión a fondo de la normativa sobre protección laboral. Y, más temprano, su esposa nos había recordado que tenemos motivos para sentirnos "humildemente orgullosos". Y, por mi cuenta, subrayo y subscribo el _humildemente_.

Olvidaba algo que no se ha destacado suficientemente: en los 70 días que duró esta operación que movilizó a ¿cientos, miles? de personas, no hubo ni siquiera un solo accidente laboral.


----------



## Vanda

O capitão, o último a ser resgatado, não parava de falar! Alguém dê uma pílula para este homem sossegar! Sério agora, que bonito! Ele disse tudo que precisava ao presidente (e que presidente simpático e bonito). A comemoração final foi muito bonita e merecida! Graças a Deus podemos respirar aliviados! Todos foram salvos e estão bem! E a equipe de resgate entrou para a história da humanidade!


----------



## Mirlo

Vampiro said:


> Muchas gracias.
> Faltan unos días de trabajo aún, pero los vamos a sacar, a todos.
> Siento una felicidad que no puedo describir, y un inmenso orgullo por cómo se ha desarrollado el trabajo de rescate.
> En esto han estado los mejores profesionales del país, que en minería es como decir del mundo. Un gran aplauso y mi agradecimiento para todos ellos.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Comparto tu alegría al enterarme que toditos salieron sanos y salvos...
 ¡Salud!


----------



## mirx

Some of them haven't finished their ordeal yet. A miner will now have to explain to his wife of 28 years, the existence of a mistress. Aparently both women were desperately waiting for his rescue.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias a Chile, a los chilenos y a todos los que han hecho posible esta gran lección de humanidad, de valentía, solidaridad y entereza de la que más de un país tiene que aprender.
Enhorabuena a los 33, que disfruten de este renacer.

Besos y abrazos.
Martine


----------



## swift

La nena de uno de los mineros, nacida el 14 (creo) de septiembre se llama Esperanza, en honor al sentimiento de esperanza de que su padre pudiera conocerla. Originalmente, sus padres habían pensado en otro nombre.

Y esperanza es lo que nos han obsequiado los chilenos. Esperanza en la humanidad.


----------



## Vampiro

Un pequeño aporte (ha circulado bastante por la red, no creo que esté violando ningún derecho de propiedad intelectual).

Hernán Rivera Letelier es un gran escritor, y algo sabe del desierto. En sus obras se respira salitre.
Si alguna vez se cruzan por ahí con un libro llamado “Santa María de las Flores Negras” léanlo, se los recomienda un vampiro que algunos libros ha leído.
Un abrazo, y nuevamente gracias a todos por sus palabras y buenos deseos.

*Treinta y tres cruces que no fueron*
*HERNÁN RIVERA LETELIER* 14/10/2010 

Cinco de agosto de 2010. Mina San José. Desierto de Atacama. Treinta y tres mineros atrapados a 700 metros bajo tierra.

_El rescate de los mineros chilenos es una lección de vida para la humanidad entera_


_Lo que les viene ahora es el infierno del espectáculo, de los sets de televisión_​
Primero fueron las carpas solitarias de los familiares. Llegaron a la mina con banderas, con santitos, con velas de duelo, con fotografías de los padres, de los esposos, de los hermanos, de los hijos enterrados allá abajo. Mientras comenzaba el rescate allí se quedaron, día y noche, rezando, llorando, blasfemando, exigiendo justicia, soportando el viento y el tierral inclemente, el calor durante el día y el frío atigrado de la noche. Y cuando todo hacía suponer que el drama terminaría como siempre, que allí, sobre la mina convertida en fosa común, iban a aflorar 33 cruces de animitas, iguales a las cientos que se alzan a lo largo del desierto chileno, sube desde las profundidades el mensaje que estremece a todos: los hombres están vivos.
Fue el comienzo de un espectáculo de espejismo. Como en un desfile de feria comenzó a llegar una muchedumbre que alborotó la tranquilidad del desierto: payasos de semáforos, predicadores evangélicos, actrices de telenovelas, millonarios excéntricos repartiendo millones como embelecos, modelos, humoristas, políticos, presentadores de televisión y miles de periodistas de los más lejanos países del mundo. Y de la noche a la mañana, en medio de un gran desorden y confusión de lenguas, apareció un pueblo de Babel que en su momento de apogeo tuvo una población de más de 3.000 personas.
La historia del desierto de Atacama está coronada de tragedias (como una larga muralla coronada de vidrios rotos). Huelgas interminables, marchas de hambre, accidentes fatales, mineros ametrallados y cañoneados a mansalva en masacres inconcebibles. Todo esto a causa de una larga data de injusticias laborales, sociales y morales en contra del minero, injusticias que, pese a los años y a ríos de promesas políticas, se han conservado inalterables, como agrias momias atacameñas. Se dice _Desierto de Atacama_ y se entiende drama, explotación y muerte. Por eso ya era hora de que se viviera una epopeya con final feliz. Ya era hora de que la tierra, regada tanto tiempo por la sangre, el sudor y las lágrimas de los mineros, devolviera verdores desde su vientre, devolviera frutos de vida. Aquí _sangre, sudor y lágrimas_ no es una frase vulgar. Yo, que viví 45 años en este desierto, que trabajé en las minas a rajo abierto -solo dos veces y por muy corto tiempo lo hice en minas subterráneas-, lo puedo decir fehacientemente: _el desierto de Atacama está regado de sangre, sudor y lágrimas._
El rescate de los 33 mineros de Copiapó, además de un triunfo de la tecnología, se alza desde este desierto como una lección de vida para la humanidad entera. Una prueba de que cuando los hombres se unen a favor de la vida, cuando ofrecen conocimiento y esfuerzo al servicio de la vida, la vida responde con más vida. Aquí no se trabajó buscando oro o petróleo o diamantes. Lo que se buscaba era vida. Y brotó vida, 33 chorros inmensos. Y a los estallidos de aplausos y abrazos y risas mojadas de lágrimas de la muchedumbre en la mina, y del júbilo de campanas y sirenas de las ciudades del país, se sumó la alegría emocionada del mundo entero. Éramos todos seres humanos conmovidos hasta los tuétanos.
Porque a medida que cada uno de los mineros iba subiendo, saliendo, renaciendo desde las entrañas de la tierra, cada uno de nosotros lo sentía como emergiendo desde el fondo de su propio pecho. Fue la celebración total de la vida.
Ya lo he dicho: el desierto está poblado de cruces, testimonios mudos de muerte y desolación. Hagamos por lo tanto de este lugar un homenaje a la vida. No construyamos otro monolito, que son superfluos; no levantemos un monumento, que hay demasiados; no erijamos un santuario, que ya hay los suficientes. Echemos a volar la imaginación y creemos algo nuevo, algo que manifieste a toda la raza humana.
Yo propongo un _Elogio de la vida._
Un mensaje para los 33: que les sea leve el alud de luces, cámaras y _flashes_ que se les viene encima. Es cierto que sobrevivieron a esa larga temporada en el infierno, pero al fin y al cabo era un infierno conocido para ellos. Lo que se les viene ahora, compañeros, es un infierno completamente inexplorado por ustedes: el infierno del espectáculo, el alienante infierno de los sets de televisión. Una sola cosa les digo, _paisitas,_ aférrense a su familia, no la suelten, no la pierdan de vista, no la malogren, aférrense como se aferraron a la cápsula que los sacó del hoyo.
Es la única manera de sobrevivir a ese aluvión mediático que se les viene encima. Se los dice un minero que algo sabe de esta vaina.
Para terminar, una oración por ustedes, una oración del poeta iquiqueño Jaime Ceballos, síntesis exacta de lo que acabo de decir:
_Oración 33_
Señor, tú que sabes
De milagros y esperanzas
No los abandones.
En esta hora del secuestro
Rescátalos de sus rescatadores
No los abandones.
Baja tú antes que los medios
Infórmales antes que sea tarde
No los abandones.
Sácalos de los sets de televisión
Apártalos de las luces que enceguecen
No los abandones.
Tú sabes que entre cámaras y _flashes_
Ya destruyeron la Tragedia.
Pero a ellos, no los abandones.

*Hernán Rivera Letelier,*_ escritor chileno, fue premio Alfaguara de Novela 2010 con El arte de la resurrección._


----------



## Nanon

¡¡Viva Chile, mierda!!  Ah, perdón, se me salió el grito después del post de Vampiro.
Hagamos que esto no vuelva a ocurrir nunca.
Y ahora, a ver si me quedan ingredientes para un pisquito sour.


----------



## eli-chi

Oldy Nuts said:


> No tiene tanto de sorprendente; *es sólo un ejemplo de lo que se puede conseguir con una excelente y cuidadosa planificación en que se consideraron hasta los últimos detalles*. *Y de la voluntad y dedicación* de los cientos de participantes *de hacer cada uno su parte sin cometer errores*.


Esta madrugada revisé mi correo y pensé que este hilo había pasado al olvido, porque no había recibido ninguna comunicación a mi email.  Estuve, como alguien dijo también, pegada, como hipnotizada frente al televisor desde el martes, con un intervalo de unas cinco horas seguidas en que me venció el sueño.

Lo que puso el broche de oro a toda esta hazaña, para mí, es que ahora el dicho *"a la chilena" *va a cambiar, según aclaró el Presidente esta mañana en el hospital de Copiapó estando con los 33.  

A los no chilenos, les cuento que esta expresión tenía una connotación absolutamente negativa para nosotros.  Su significado era, más o menos: _*"a la diabla",  "a la pacotilla".
*_Anoche el Sr. Piñera dijo que esa expresión quería decir "con ingenio", y me dejó así: .  Enhorabuena, hoy aclaró el asunto.   
Un momento de bastante tensión para mí fue cuando hicieron la prueba de la cápsula "Fénix 2" sin tripulante, y al salir empezaron a ajustar la puerta "a martillazo limpio"...  Entonces, se me escapó un: ¡No, no puede ser!, como no queriendo creer a mis ojos y oídos.

Vampiro, gracias por la publicación de *"Treinta y tres cruces que no fueron".

*Muchas gracias a Oldy, por avisarme de este hilo, y a todos los demás por el interés y los mensajes que pusieron antes, durante, y después de esta verdadera epopeya.

Hasta cualquier momento.


----------



## swift

Hola Eli:

Ya viste que no nos despegamos nosotros de este hilo. Me alegra haberte visto por acá.  Un saludo.

P.D. ¿Qué clase de grito exactamente se te salió, Nanonzinha?


----------



## Nawelts

Que felicidad ver a un pais unido por un acontecimiento tan importante, creo yo, uno de los mas importantes en la historia mundial.

Orgulloso y agradecido de ser chileno.

PD: es mi primera entrada en este foro, aunque no esté dentro del contexto del porqué me registré aqui, creo que la ocasión lo ameritaba.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Nawelts said:


> Que felicidad ver a un pais unido por un acontecimiento tan importante, creo yo, uno de los mas importantes en la historia mundial.
> 
> Orgulloso y agradecido de ser chileno.
> 
> PD: es mi primera entrada en este foro, aunque no esté dentro del contexto del porqué me registré aqui, creo que la ocasión lo ameritaba.



Hola, y bienvenido a los foros.

En todo caso, no olvides que la esposa de nuestro Presidente nos llamó a sentirnos _modestamente_ orgullosos...

Y no entiendo por qué tu perfil te muestra con 0 mensajes (si, ya sé que menos entenderás tú). ¿Tal vez porque no hayas salido de esta discusión después de publicarlo?


----------



## eli-chi

swift said:


> Hola Eli:
> 
> Ya viste que no nos despegamos nosotros de este hilo. Me alegra haberte visto por acá.  Un saludo.
> 
> P.D. ¿Qué clase de grito exactamente se te salió, Nanonzinha?


¡Sí!   Mientras, yo estaba cambiando de un canal a otro... Hoy tuve que leer cien o más mensajes.
Gracias, swift.  Saludos para ti también.

¡Bienvenido(a), Nawelts!


----------



## Nawelts

Oldy Nuts said:


> Hola, y bienvenido a los foros.
> 
> En todo caso, no olvides que la esposa de nuestro Presidente nos llamó a sentirnos _modestamente_ orgullosos...
> 
> Y no entiendo por qué tu perfil te muestra con 0 mensajes (si, ya sé que menos entenderás tú). ¿Tal vez porque no hayas salido de esta discusión después de publicarlo?




umh, no entiendo porque sale 0 mjes, pero bueeh, un contador da lo mismo... espero participar lo que mas pueda, ah, y aprovecho de comentar que estoy muy interesado en practicar y aprender aun mas inglés, pretendo ir a EEUU este verano, si alguien me quisiera ayudar, hablando solamente, como una conversacion de msn o skype o que se yo... 

Gracias por la preocupacion Oldy Nuts.


----------



## eli-chi

El título de este foro es *"Congrats Pages".  *Puede que participar en estos foros no sea considerado un "post" propiamente tal, Oldy y Nawelts.


----------



## Nawelts

Ah ok, aclarado el punto entonces


----------



## Oldy Nuts

(Cometí un error)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

eli-chi said:


> El título de este foro es *"Congrats Pages".  *Puede que participar en estos foros no sea considerado un "post" propiamente tal, Oldy y Nawelts.



Fácilde verificar.

Tenìas razón, el número de mis mensajes no aumentó. Me rindo frente a la poderosa intuición femenina.


----------



## swift

Como forista experimentado, ratifico en nombre de la Honorable Comunidad de foristas wordreferencianos lo apuntado por Eli. 

Los mensajes publicados en el Congrats Pages y en el Cultural Discussions no aparecen en el contador de posts.

En todo caso...

*Bienvenido, Nawelts.*​ 
(Mira qué lujo. No todos pueden jactarse de haber recibido una bienvenida en el Congrats... )​


----------



## eli-chi

swift said:


> Como forista experimentado, ratifico en nombre de la Honorable Comunidad de foristas wordreferencianos lo apuntado por Eli.
> 
> Los mensajes publicados en el Congrats Pages y en el Cultural Discussions no aparecen en el contador de posts.
> 
> En todo caso...
> 
> *Bienvenido, Nawelts.*​
> (Mira qué lujo. No todos pueden jactarse de haber recibido una bienvenida en el Congrats... )​


¡Ah! Entonces no pueden borrar nuestros posts por considerarlos "chat" 
¡Y yo que dudé tanto para responder a tus saludos, swift!
El Ministro Hintzpeter acaba de confirmar lo del minero aquel que es sobreviviente de un accidente en el que pudo morir ahogado, de lo que hasta se hizo una película y su relación con el "Plan B".  
Lo que no me quedó tan claro ahora es si fue uno de los que vino..., o sólo se siguió, (humildemente), su consejo.

Chilenos: lo vi en un reportaje que hizo Amaro Gómez-Pablos para el canal 24H, y acabo de escucharlo en el "Mano a Mano" con Alejandro Guillier, en el mismo canal.

El contraste mayor que aprecié ayer, entre todo el regocijo y las felicidad de tanta gente del mundo entero, fue ver los rostros descompuestos, desfigurados, rojo-morados de Vidal y otros políticos de oposición, protestando contra "el gusto por la sobre-exposición" del Presidente.  
Uno llegó a decir que "se puede estar, sin estar".  
Me pregunto, ¿por qué iban a privarse el Sr. Piñera y su esposa del privilegio de abrazar a esos valientes y sus más cercanos en esos momentos?  ¿Y de expresar su admiración y gratitud por su entereza, en persona, a esos hombres, víctimas de una empresa que estaba funcionando en forma irregular y que debió haber permanecido cerrada, o vuelta a cerrar?  
Mi primer pensamiento fue: "¡Qué gente tan mezquina!"


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> ¿Qué clase de grito exactamente se te salió, Nanonzinha?


Éste .


----------



## eli-chi

Nanon said:


> Éste .


Como a swift, tampoco me gusta.  
Se me ocurre pensar que es una deformación de uno que era común cuando yo era pequeña, al menos en mi entorno, que decía: *"Viva Chile, mi'alma!"*, al que le encontraba más sentido (como que la persona se estuviera hablando a sí misma, a "su alma").  Creo, además, que cualquier apéndice que se le agregue al *"¡Viva Chile!", NO amerita la respuesta "¡Viva!".*
Hay algunas personas que disfrazan ese grito diciendo: *"¡Viva Chile, mi(h)errrrrrrr!, mosa patria".*

Quisiera que algunos, o muchos, de todos los cercanos al Presidente, como su familia, amigos, asesores políticos, autoridades religiosas y demases, le hiceran ver (y él entendiera) que el cargo del que está investido le exige cierta moderación.

La primera vez que lanzó el grito me dejó así: ; esta última, entre así  y así .  De ser uno de aquellos que le son cercanos, ya le habría dicho algo como esto:
_¡Ya córtala, Sebastián!  Debiste darte cuenta la primera vez, que te saliste de la raya.  ¡Ubícate, por favor!  ¡Eres el Presidente de la República, hombre!_


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Eli, quiéraslo o no, te guste o no te guste, ése es un "grito de batalla" sumamente usado, tanto que yo no le encuentro nada de ofensivo (tal vez porque lo he estado oyendo durante tantas décadas). En cuanto a su uso en público por parte de una alta autoridad nacional, no estoy seguro que sea salirse de la raya, aunque sí diría que está al límite de lo prudente. Por lo demás, como nuestro Presidente es un hombre de acción, y de reacciones rápidas, es natural que de repente tenga actuaciones o dichos que no se ajusten 100% a protocolo o a lo que es bien recibido por la mayoría.

Por último, creo que no vale la pena examinar al microscopio cosas que, como ésta, en nada empañan la trascendencia del rescate. Como tampoco la empañan palabras de grueso calibre empleadas por varios de los mineros al momento de salir...

No hagamos una tormenta en un vaso de agua...


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
 ¡¡¡MI MÁS CORDIAL ENHORABUENA A CHILE POR SU RESCATE!!!


----------



## Vanda

Ahem.... Just reminding us all that this is a _congrat_ page not a place to discuss what is ''right or wrong'' for a president or anyone to say! You can always feel free to discuss that in the Café forum.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Certo, Vanda, desculpe!


----------



## Mangato

El que no frecuentemos este foro no impide que nos unamos de todo corazón a la alegría de los chilenos, por extensión a la de todos. Felicidades por el enorme éxito, que me hace reconciliar con la ciencia y el progreso. Aunque tarde envío mi más emocionada  enhorabuena


----------



## bondia

Hola a todos
Me fui de viaje el 14 por la mañana con las maravillosas noticias, pero sin tiempo para intervenir. Mi intención era de volver a casa anteayer, pero un fuerte temporal en el mar Mediterráneo me ha impedido el viaje de vuelta (en barco) hasta hoy. 
No tengo palabras para describir la alegría que sentí en aquellos momentos, y ahora he seguido los posts posteriores con muchísimo interés, sobre todo los que hablan de la presión mediática.
En fin, estos hombres se han salvado de una muerte espantosa. Mi deseo es que ahora tengan la fuerza necesaria para evitar que unos cuantos, deseosos de provecho, intenten sepultarlos de nuevo.
Gracias a todos por las aportaciones, y por demostrar que la solidaridad puede ser universal. Me habéis emocionado.
Saludos


----------

